# Loader side wing



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

DOES ANYONE RUN A WHEEL LOADER WITH A FRONT PLOW AND A SIDE WING

I run a 18 foot front reversible plow and looking to get a rear or mid mount side wing. 
Just wondering if anyone has had experience with this setup.


----------



## Vermontster (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't have one but would love to get one for my old Michigan. They don't seem to be as common as they once were.


----------



## NFDDJS (Sep 22, 2009)

I would check this place out...

They do a great job, really nice stuff.

http://www.craig-mfg.com/products_WL.asp?f=sr


----------

